# Tropico 3 Decompress Config



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2010)

The config.lua files in the main directory of Tropico 3 has a bunch of goodie settings that are uneditable due to compression.  Using this application, you can see what is in there and change it as you see fit.







*Note:* The config.lua file does not have to be compressed for Tropico 3 to read it.  In fact, you don't even have to decompress it to modify it.  Just clear the file out and put whatever commands you need in there, one per line.

*Basic Usage:*
Simply select the config.lua (if it didn't find it for you automatically), click on "Open with Notepad," and modify to your fancy.  Save changes in Notepad and close Decompress Config.  Start Tropico 3 and the changes should take immediate effect.


*Enable Windowed Mode:*


Spoiler



To enable windowed mode:
1) Download Decompress Config.
2) Extract Decompress Config somewhere you can find it.
3) Run Decompress Config.
4) If the Location isn't showing the full path to config.lua, click the ... button and browse for the location.  It will be the same location as Tropico3.exe.
5) Click on Open with Notepad.  Notepad should open up with a bunch of lines starting with config.
6) Find the line that says *config.IsFullscreen = 1* and change that *1* to a *0* (that's zero, not "O").
7) Change the resolution from inside the game settings.



*Command List:*
Virtually all are untested--use at your own peril.  I bolded the commands that are the most useful:


Spoiler





Command|Description
config.Align
config.AssertMessage
config.AsyncHandles
config.AutoOptions 
config.ColorBits|32 is default
config.CrashURL
config.CursorClipping
config.DepthBits|24 is default
config.Developer
config.FmodMemory|10485760 is default
config.Frequency|Untested.  Change the vertical refresh rate in hertz.
config.HandlePoolSize
config.Height|Appears not to work.
*config.IsFullscreen*
|1 for fullscreen, 0 for windowed.
config.LuaErrorMessage
config.MainMenu|1 is default
config.MapSlotReserveSize|12 is default
config.MaxGameObjectCount|200000 is default
config.MaxGameObjectExCount|10000 is default
config.MaxGameRenderObjCount|20000 is default
config.MaxVramMb
config.MeshIndexBufferChunkSizeKb|512 is default
config.MeshVertexBufferChunkSizeKb|1280 is default
config.NoPassability
config.NoTerrainTypes
config.OutputDebugString
config.Profiler
config.RefRast|0 is default
config.RunUnfocused|0 is default
config.ShaderStatsTarget
config.SoundListenerMinUpdatePeriod|50 is default
config.UseDXCursor
config.VSync|0 is default
config.Vibration
config.Width|Appears not to work.
config.WriteToRegistry|1 is default
config.XInput|0 is default
hr.UpdateLights



*Default config.lua (uncompressed):*


Spoiler



config.RunUnfocused = 0

config.WriteToRegistry = 1
config.AutoOptions = 1
config.IsFullscreen = 1
config.ColorBits = 32
config.DepthBits = 24
config.VSync = 0
config.RefRast = 0
config.MeshVertexBufferChunkSizeKb = 1280
config.MeshIndexBufferChunkSizeKb = 512
config.MapSlotReserveSize = 12

config.SoundListenerMinUpdatePeriod = 50
config.FmodMemory = 10485760

config.XInput = 0

config.MaxGameObjectCount = 200000
config.MaxGameObjectExCount = 10000
config.MaxGameRenderObjCount = 20000

config.MainMenu = 1

hr.UpdateLights = 0


----------



## benhameen (May 23, 2010)

*finally!*

success!

great fix, well done.


----------



## vbx (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks!  This fixed my "out of range" error.


----------



## zeedo (May 1, 2012)

Hi! I used this software for other games, eg. imperium romanum - and it worked. 

my problem is that I decompressed config files for civcity and children of the nile too but in both cases I cannot run the games cause it says 
"Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Error

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way"

I think this game needs this files compressed. How can I do that again? Thanks for help


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2012)

It was only intended to be used on Haemimont Games files.

CivCity is made by Firaxis and Immortal Cities is made by Tilted Mill Entertainment.  Are you sure it is even successful?  Because that is shocking and pure coincidence if it does.


----------



## zeedo (May 2, 2012)

so as far it worked for Imperium Romanum. I think it did because there was only .ini file to decompress and change.

The other games I mentioned apart from .ini have also .dat files and it seems that if I decompress and change these ones it doesn't work. I don't know how to find other softwares to deal with these two games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2012)

Well, they're out of the scope of this program.  This was specifically for Tropico 3/4.


----------



## atmu5fear (Jan 20, 2016)

I see this is old, but wanted to say thanks. This is one of my favorite older games. Hadn't played it for years, but i recently bought a Dell Windows 8.1 tablet and have been trying out some of my favorite PC games, mobile style. The problem I had with Tropico was that it forces itself on top, and before you can get to the menu, you need to enter your CD Key, which was impossible given Tropico forced itself over my on screen keyboard in fullscreen mode. With this utility I was able to set Tropico to windowed mode, bring up my OSKB and enter my key, and now I have portable Tropico. Awesome work, thanks!


----------



## niuton (Dec 2, 2016)

This f***ing link does not worck. I can t download this file!!!(((


*TechPowerUp Forums - Error*
This attachment cannot be shown at this time. Please try back later.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2016)

It appears to be working for me.


----------

